# The air shot thread



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So Jon suggested this morning we should have a thread for all our great air shots  So here we go I'll start 


























































Ok your turn lets see some more flying dogs


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Air Ellis


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Haha, you have a bunch of good ones!

Well, here's mine


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great shots guys keep those flying dogs coming


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

This is as far of the ground as Pea is comfortable with









Lugz was born in the air
















Ninja kickin' me

























































Here's the boy on the pole(vid made for Weezie a while back). He was still getting adjusted to this one at the time. Got no recent videos of him


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics I love the look on Pea's face that's so funny 
Dang Lugs can fly holy


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow!!!! Those are some awesome pictures!


----------



## escalade81 (Apr 15, 2010)

That's awesome.. Some great shots here


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

oops you already started that. my bad lol
guess i'll post in hear


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Belly flying
















and Rudi shoulda been borned a birdie  hahahha
















she also climbs trees to get some height lmao


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

meno222 said:


>


perfect shot!!!










damn, this dog looks powerful ! ever tried weight pulling?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics guys they all look so cool.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

and leo doesnt get off the ground haha


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome pics, I found this and thought it related so here it is:
Just thought I should mention that you might want to mute the video unless you like techno.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

APBTHAUS said:


> Awesome pics, I found this and thought it related so here it is:
> Just thought I should mention that you might want to mute the video unless you like techno.
> 
> YouTube- Flying Pitbulls in Dog Olympics


What an awesome video. I wanted to do the high jump thing with Marley but I'm scared he would land wrong and hurt himself he's an old man now but he could do the ones over the water.
Dosia would love those games he can already climb trees


----------



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)

Good...
Thank!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Since both of my dogs are too lazy,I figured I'd post a pic of my sis' dog Cocoa.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Since both of my dogs are too lazy,I figured I'd post a pic of my sis' dog Cocoa.


What a sweet pic omg  love it


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

kg420 said:


> What an awesome video. I wanted to do the high jump thing with Marley but I'm scared he would land wrong and hurt himself he's an old man now but he could do the ones over the water.
> Dosia would love those games he can already climb trees


lol I thought about the legs too even with the sand that seems like a hard impact, the high jumps up the wall were crazy though. The quality isn't the best but I thought the video went right along with the thread title!!

I would love to see Dosia running up a tree if you ever catch a shot of it!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

APBTHAUS said:


> lol I thought about the legs too even with the sand that seems like a hard impact, the high jumps up the wall were crazy though. The quality isn't the best but I thought the video went right along with the thread title!!
> 
> I would love to see Dosia running up a tree if you ever catch a shot of it!


I don't have any shots of him going up but I have a good one of him up in one


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*NICE PICS*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG BTK I love your dog  Dosia has some tree aggression too


----------

